# Hướng dẫn mặc gen nịt bụng latex đúng cách



## Vietcorset (15/12/18)

_Mặc gen nịt bụng Latex đúng cách không chỉ là đem lại hiệu quả giảm eo tốt nhất mà còn giúp chị em tạo được mẫu hình đẹp lý tưởng, khiến bao chàng phải ngước nhìn_

*Gen nịt bụng Latex* là dòng sản phẩm được tráng cao su non tự nhiên được thiết kế theo xu hướng thế thao. Với cơ cấu co dãn bốn chiều hoạt động dựa trên tác dụng định hình và đốt mỡ nên đem lại khả năng giảm eo nhanh, tạo vóc dáng thon thả. Tuy có nhiều chủng loại và thiết kế khác nhau nhưng do là đều chung một dòng latex nên vẫn mag dáng dấp những điểm chung. Bài viết hôm nay mình sẽ hướng dẫn chị em mặc một chiếc _*gen nịt bụng*_ một cách chuẩn nhất nhé!

*♦ Bước thứ nhất : Kiểm tra xem áo có vừa với bụng không*





Cách 1: Đầu tiên chị em hãy ép hai đầu gen nịt bụng lại với nhau, nếu khoảng cách giữa 2 đầu gen cách nhau từ một gang đến một gang rưỡi ( vào tầm 7 -15 cm ) thì có nghĩa là chiếc gen nịt bụng Latex này vừa vặn với cơ thể của bạn. Nếu nhỏ hơn hoặc bằng 5cm thì chiếc gen này rộng so với vòng eo,  còn lớn hơn 16cm là khá chật và chúng ta không thể mặc được.
Việc mặc một chiếc gen nịt bụng không phù hợp với cơ thể sẽ mang đến nhiều tác hại không mong muốn.

– Khi dùng một chiếc áo bị rộng size: Bạn sẽ thấy chiếc gen này sẽ bị quá rộng và không ôm sát vòng eo, vùng phía sau áo sẽ bị nhăn do rộng nên khả năng định hình và tiêu mỡ của áo sẽ bị giảm xuống một cách đáng kể. Có thể nói rõ là không còn tác dụng giảm eo nữa.

– Đối với một chiếc gen nịt bụng size chật sẽ khiến cơ hai sườn bị bó quá chặt, nếu chị em thấy quá đau nhức thì nên đổi ngay một chiếc mới. Vì nếu cố sử dụng sẽ dẫn đến tác động xấu với cơ thể hơn là khả năng giảm eo của nó.

Cách 2: Chị em lấy thước đo, đo vòng eo cách trên rốn khoảng 3cm rồi so sánh theo bảng dưới đây:
_





Bảng size chuẩn cho dòng nịt bụng Latex_​Theo từng kích cỡ mà chị em sẽ chọn lựa được sản phẩm vừa vặn cho cơ thể.

Cách 3: Cung cấp đủ số đo trực tiếp cho nhân viên để được tư vấn chọn lựa sản phù hợp nhất với bản thân.
Lưu ý là chị em nên chọn địa điểm mua gen nịt bụng chính hãng uy tín như Việt Corset hoặc các sản phẩm có nguồn gốc rõ ràng để được sở hữu những chiếc gen nịt bụng Latex chất lượng, bền lâu cùng với chính sách ưu đãi, quá tặng phong phú nhé.

*♦ Bước thứ hai : Cách mặc một chiếc **gen nịt bụng Latex*
– Với một chiếc gen nịt bụng Latex thường:

Cách 1: Đối với người có bụng dưới to chị em nên bắt đầu cài từ dưới lên trên tới đoạn chân ngực vì cách cài này sẽ dễ dàng hơn là từ trên xuống dưới. Do người béo bụng có vòng eo theo hướng gọn dần về phía chân ngực nên sẽ ôm được toàn bộ vùng mỡ thừa hơn. Trước tiên chị em hãy cài nấc thứ nhất từ chỗ eo bé nhất , sau đó thì vừa kéo vừa cài những nấc tiếp theo. Đến nấc thứ 3 hoặc 4 thì điều chỉnh latex xuống ôm hết phần bụng dưới rồi mới tiếp tục cài thêm những nấc phía trên. Chị em nên dùng lực kéo để cài Latex, nếu có lực co lại thì chiếc Gen nịt bụng Latex đó mới có thể vừa size còn không kéo mà dễ dàng cài được 2 phía móc thì chiếc nịt bụng đó đã bị rộng
Cách 2: Chúng ta sẽ cài từ phía trên xuống dưới, đối với người có phần bụng dưới không quá to. Đầu tiên là cài nấc thứ nhất ở đoạn chân ngưc xong từng bước một cái các nấc tiếp theo. Chỉnh áo một chút cho thoải mái, việc này sẽ đơn giản hơn là mặc cho những người bị bụng dưới to rất nhiều.
– Với một chiếc gen nịt bụng Latex dáng Gile:

Cách mặc áo cũng không khác gì một chiếc latex thường, sự khác biệt nó đến từ phần quai áo như những mẫu: Ann Chery 2028, Vedette 100, Slim Latex 200. Đem lại hiệu quả giảm eo toàn thân, đánh sâu thêm vào những phần mỡ lưng khó chịu.
Đầu tiên chúng ta sẽ khoác 2 quai áo qua vai trước xong mới bắt đầu đến cài các nấc nịt bụng, từ dưới lên trên với người béo bụng và ngược lại. Sau đó chỉnh độ siết quai làm sao vừa vặn với cơ thể nhất.
*♦ Bước thứ ba: Vệ sinh chiếc gen nịt bụng Latex*
Vì không có gì là tồn tại vĩnh viễn mà không cần bảo dưỡng cả, thế nên việc vệ sinh một chiếc áo giảm eo để có thể sử dụng bền lâu là một điều rất quan trọng.


----------

